# Babysitter/Child Minder requirements in Spain?



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

First can I just thank those members who replied to my first post, when I was thinking about buying a residential caravan, your advice was invaluable, and I am now looking towards a long term rental on the Costa Blanca: such a lot of research to be done, and this site is a wonderful resource.

I have another question, I have done a search on this forum but haven't found the answer. Basically, if and when I move to Spain, I will have some capital to draw on, and a UK government small pension. It would be good, although not essential, if I could supplement my income, and I have been thinking about the possibilities. In my previous life as a civil servant, I was a PA to someone who was pretty high up in a government department, but I don't for one minute think that will be of any use in Spain!! Since I took early retirement from that position, two years ago, I have done quite a bit of voluntary work with the Salvation Army, mostly with their children's activities. Currently I am a voluntary worker with their mums' and toddler groups (aged from birth to 4 years old) and kids' club (5 to 10 years). As such, I have a current CRB (Criminal Records Bureau) certificate (which shows no criminal record in the UK), and references from the Salvation Army children's workers and ministers.

So I was just wondering whether some kind of babysitting or child minding option might be open to me when I move. And, indeed, whether there might be much demand for this, maybe amongst the ex-pat community?

I apologise in advance if this post seems naive, I am in the very early stages of my research. Thank you again in advance for your help and and advice.

Kerry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kerry UK said:


> First can I just thank those members who replied to my first post, when I was thinking about buying a residential caravan, your advice was invaluable, and I am now looking towards a long term rental on the Costa Blanca: such a lot of research to be done, and this site is a wonderful resource.
> 
> I have another question, I have done a search on this forum but haven't found the answer. Basically, if and when I move to Spain, I will have some capital to draw on, and a UK government small pension. It would be good, although not essential, if I could supplement my income, and I have been thinking about the possibilities. In my previous life as a civil servant, I was a PA to someone who was pretty high up in a government department, but I don't for one minute think that will be of any use in Spain!! Since I took early retirement from that position, two years ago, I have done quite a bit of voluntary work with the Salvation Army, mostly with their children's activities. Currently I am a voluntary worker with their mums' and toddler groups (aged from birth to 4 years old) and kids' club (5 to 10 years). As such, I have a current CRB (Criminal Records Bureau) certificate (which shows no criminal record in the UK), and references from the Salvation Army children's workers and ministers.
> 
> ...


 I dont think they'll be much call for childminding, altho maybe a bit of evening babysitting???? I have friends who have started up a mother and toddler group, they started it in a hall, but in the end couldnt afford the costs, so now have it at their houses once a week. But if you got involved with something like this, it may lead to a few bits and pieces and help socially????

To do any of this on a professional and official footing, you'd need to be autonomo, which would cost you 260€ a month before you earn, so as a business venture, its not really going to be worth your while I dont think. What also always surprised me when we were in Spain are the number of expat families, who have their parents/grown up sons and daughters living with them - so there always seems to be the extended family around

Jo xxx


----------



## vallecano (May 14, 2013)

I haven't ever seen a babysitter that pays taxes. LOL. I would choose a place with a large community of expats.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Have look at Age Concern in Spain

Age Concern España | Promoting the well-being of older people in Spain

AngloINFO Costa Blanca: Retirement & Age Concern The AngloFILE Business Directory the Costa Blanca, Spain

ACASA | Age Concern España

Help At Home Costa Blanca: Torrevieja Age Concern - Spain

I know they aren't baby-sitting but if you consider that these are bigger and older babies, they often need as much help as the little ones, if not, more. With your wealth of experience, you should be able to find plenty that you can offer to meet their needs and you can always look upon it as investing in the future for when you might need help.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Thank you, especially for links, really useful.

Kerry


----------



## Tammyg (May 27, 2013)

Hi Kerry,

We are moving to Vigo in August and have 3 small children. For us, as expats, one of our MAJOR concerns is the minding of our children and as we do not have family in Spain, we would definitely need babysitting! 
Let me know if you get anymore info on this topic as I would highly appreciate any advise or info on babysitters/child minders in Spain! 

Good Luck with your research 

Tammy


----------

